# Portmaster with OK to all



## adripillo (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, is there any way to set ports-mgmt/portmaster to "auto-ok" to all? I mean 
	
	



```
-y
```
 is yes to all questions but when you install a software like x11/gnome2 you receive a lot of questions that let you choose options. I just want to keep all options at their defaults and continue with the installation, so Portmaster should choose OK all the time.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not portmaster that does this, it's the ports system itself. Set BATCH=yes, see ports(7).


----------



## adripillo (Jul 22, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's not portmaster that does this, it's the ports system itself. Set BATCH=yes, see ports(7).



Thanks a lot! Finally I can let the software install.


----------



## Oclair (May 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It's not portmaster that does this, it's the ports system itself. Set BATCH=yes, see ports(7).



SirDice hey, I added BATCH=yes to /etc/make.conf but I still get 

```
Installing oniguruma-6.9.2...

===>>> Upgrade of oniguruma-6.9.1 to oniguruma-6.9.2 succeeded

===>>> Delete onig-6.9.1.tar.gz? y/n [n]
```

How can I use portmaster and auto yes automated upgrades/installs
Thanks in advance,
OC


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2019)

This looks like portmaster(8) asking to delete old distfiles.


```
-D	 no cleaning of	distfiles

     -d	 always	clean distfiles
```
See portmaster(8)


----------



## piggy (May 17, 2019)

Oclair said:


> SirDice hey, I added BATCH=yes to /etc/make.conf but I still get
> 
> ```
> Installing oniguruma-6.9.2...
> ...




```
portmaster --no-confirm
```
Obviously together with your other options.


----------

